# EMERGENCY !!!! help needed asap



## spuds_mckinsey (May 17, 2006)

ok she is 29days into flowering, just transplanted into 3 gallon pot from 8in pot (no idea how many gallons)  4 days ago. using expert gardner soil and fed once with a 20-20-20 3 days before transplant. under hps 600w temp is 84-87degrees during light and about 71-75 during night.  good ventaltion..... last pic is green and darker green flash makes it look black.


----------



## Insane (May 17, 2006)

Looks like nute burn..20-20-20 isn't a flowering fert. Water the plant with plain water, no ferts. Needs to get whatever bad crap is in the soil, out of the soil. Also, only water your plants once the soil is dry. That means you poke your finger 2 inchs into the soil, when that is dry, then and only then do you water the plants. 

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## massproducer (May 17, 2006)

Now myself I would check out your PH, because it looks like your ph is way off and it is now starting to cause lockouts.

20-20-20 is for vegging, and your temps are very high, and have to be lowered.


----------



## spuds_mckinsey (May 19, 2006)

ok my ph is about 7.4 (bottled water) but after i addplant food to water (10-52-10) the ph drops below 6.2 is there any way to increase ph or decrease it if i need to further down the road... and could it be a mg problem


----------



## spuds_mckinsey (May 19, 2006)

btw usin strips to read ph


----------



## Hick (May 19, 2006)

spuds..not a mg defficiency, that shows as "canoeing" or folding, and "interveinal" chlorosis. The third pic, top row, "looks" terribly like mite bites, but the rest really don't. Have you inspected them thoroughly for pests?


----------



## spuds_mckinsey (May 19, 2006)

yea, no bugs (yet)


----------

